# 10 mo. Jersey Heifer desirable genetics



## BeeDaisyRabbit (Jun 12, 2009)

AJCA Registration papers pending. Heifer is suitable for a higher production small farm or milk share program; already shows nice udder development. Heifer has highly sought after milk type.

Due to circumstances, once tamed heifer needed to be turned out with herd. She is not halter-broke and is now timid since she is the youngest in the herd. 

Her sire, Greenpark OM Target http://www.lic.co.nz/lic/print_bull.cfm?bull_id=306041 and has consistently sold out in the US market. Target is New Zealand grass genetics bull. Well-bred dam comes from a well-respected East TN dairy. She is small, well built, and friendly cow with strong udder attachment.

Heifer was introduced to the milking parlor and was not affected the sounds of the vacuum pump and milking equipment, but still will need to be re-introduced to being handled, going into parlor, etc. 

Farm is TESTED Brucellosis, TB, BVD, and Johnnes free, but blood tests can be performed as condition of sale, at buyer's cost. The farm's vet can also verify that all annual immunizations and worming have been performed.
PM and make offer.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Where in Tennessee are you located? May be interested if right location


----------



## BeeDaisyRabbit (Jun 12, 2009)

Middle TN, under 10 minutes from I-40


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

How far from Knoxville?


----------



## BeeDaisyRabbit (Jun 12, 2009)

Two to three hours, depending if you're in the Farragut or Straw(natives don't add the berry!) Plains side of Knoxville.


----------



## BeeDaisyRabbit (Jun 12, 2009)

Sold!


----------

